# Audi A6 on Bagyard AirRide



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

Its been a long time coming. I shelled out the $xxxx for the struts about 8 months ago and everything is finally making its way together. 

1st i'd like to thank everyone here. I have been reading this forum for the past 2 yrs and during that time saved up. Pretty much all my questions had been answered in threads over time and the search feature was (when it used to work) great! Its been great to see all the cars as motivation. 


I like pictures so here are some pictures. There will be plenty. 


Also thanks to Erik :beer:

Here are the fronts






































The rears











The details

- Viair 480 compressor
- Water trap
- 2 Easy Street Valve Blocks
- 7 port 5 gallon tank




























Here are a few more of the car. 























































And this is the suspension Im coming from.

















=========

Day 1 (yesterday)

Pick up all the necessary wears for the new sub floor to hide some of the ugly parts of the air setup like tons-o-wires, air lines, and the valve blocks. 











So, actually started the day prior becasue I could not even get into the trunk because the batt was dead so I bought and had to install this prior. Lesson learned to not be lazy and store you car / battey included. 











After the battery I started up the time machine [][][]











So after I got the trunk open I cut the template for the floor top so I could make some tigher edges to car. This will get transfered to wood. 











Try a few setups..































Here is a teaser of the material I am using for the trunk. I had a crazy idea in the material store and I am going with a theme for the trunk.

It could be complete win or utter fail. [>_


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

this should be interesting


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Good stuff. :thumbup:

I love my e3


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

in


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see it finished. Awesome parts!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

sweet, looking forward to seeing those hardlines :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

This has potential!!:thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

tonyb2580 said:


> opcorn:


This. so far everything looks good:beer:


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. :beer:

Just ordered some of the last parts today.... Since I will be in there I am changing the CV boots and control arms. Plus I ordered some other maint. bull****. 

Yesterday I sanded down the tank and ordered the real material for the trunk. 

Tomorrow I need to source the rest of the copper parts and plan for this weekend. We are going to make a valiant attempt at making the car movable labor day. YIKES!!


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

If anyone has questions feel free to ask. Maybe I have the answer or maybe I dont and Ill learn something. Got the install this week and suggestions are also welcomed!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Subscribed:beer:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what I have been working on over the past couple days. Besides all the running around for random ****.

Tank all sanded down. 










I decided that painting this odd shape was not the way to go so I went with a Black Sand powder coat from Powder Coat Tech in Plymouth. If you need anything done go and see Kent. They do awesome work! And get this!! I called Kent at 11:00, dropped the tank off at 11:30 and picked it up later that day at 3pm.  No they dont always have turn around like.

I am very happy with this finish over the crappy way it came. 










A friend helping with the false floor. 



















Starting to come together










A freaking mess I have but this idea is working well. 




























This is the man behind it all.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

So Sick Keep up the good work


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

opcorn:

You using the foam for the actual floor or just the template?


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

On Sunday headed out early with a truck load (literally). Got them unloaded. 










Got a box of goodies from ECS tuning. It includes inner and outer CV boots, power steering fluid, air filter, & seat guides. 










I was very fortunate to use a friends lift. So nice to be able to raise and lower the car to work at different heights. I absolutely know it would not have been possible to do this in 2 days without it. - Thanks! 










First on the list that seemed easy to accomplish was run the display cable, power, and switced 12V to the rear. After a few body panels off we got it tied into the other wiring under the carpet and up under the seat. 










Can’t take enough pics to show how pleased I am with the quality of running the air lines. It worked out way better than I even thought. It took a decent amount of time but it’s worth it. Still need to run 3/8 heater hose over a few small sections just in case it rubs. Might look kinda ghetto but I wanted to show it anyway. After all of them are clipped and the nub is twisted around it really hold the line up there well 



















Time to get the sport suspension out 










Scott took the axels out and I rebuilt the boots that had exploded. Super messy to do but very rewarding in the end… my nails and fingers are still absolutely gross and disgusting to the point I had to explain to people at work, lol. Pictures for those who care. 



















Here are the fronts 










Its hard to see but the leader line that come from the strut is made to fit in the bracket that hold the brake line. That bolt comes out and cushion clamp was used to hold the line to the car. The air line goes into this leader. 











More pics coming this weekend


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Man I still cant believe you pulled thru with this for 7 months. I cant wait to see it done man.:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

I cant wait for it to be done, gl with everything :beer:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Just ordered tires and the should be here tomorrow.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Here ya go, sorry for the delay. 

Bumper is a little over an inch from the ground. No cutting required like other cars. And I keep my sways ;D 

Its already tucking 16's in the rear and almost in the front. Its going to get very interesting with the 19 x 9's.  

The rear is not all the way down in this pic.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

nice build it looks sick bro


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

OK dude lets get this streight.
I saw posts on stanceworks but I cant remember what login I had on there.
First I have to say that Andrew as usuall is full of shiiit, and is trying to BS his way out by telling you that I had them installed wrong in the past. this is retarded. I did not. I had that multi piece system and there is no way of having it installed wrong. Before that I had a regular setup very similar to what Capt.Obvious had built and it was installed exactly the same. If this tool bag tells you that you have to mod your uppers to make their "so-called bolt-in BS" work the way it should, then the least they could do is provide some instalation instructions. They will not provide it and here is why.
On our cars such as B5 and C4 chassy, the upper rubber donut bushing has to sit inside this cup that is casted in our big triangle upper mounts. I am sure you know what I am talking about cuz you just did the install. If you look at Danglers post B7 chassy upper mount is casted differently, and there is no cup. thats because their rubber bushing suppose to sit over the big upper mount. Andrew I am sure doesnt even have a clue about anything he is trying to make you do, he simply tells you what eddie tells him. just like a talking puppet... 

Dangler's upper already comes with a hole in it from factory because thats how it is designed. Rubber bushings sits over the mount, the mount has a seat for that bushing casted in it.









on our cars rubber bushing is desinged to sit in the upper mount end of story. if you drill a hole in the center of it what will your bushing seat on?? and how will your strut tower have enough room with that thick bushing mounted over the original upper mount.









Let andrew explain what you have to drill exactly and how for their "bolt in kits", cuz this will be a funny one to watch. but this will probably take few days cuz he has to ask Eddie first opcorn:
Just dont be fooled by andrew, cuz he has little to no clue about our suspension and how its meant to be put together.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_18idkQZcpKo/TAt2GlDqbsI/AAAAAAAACHc/7HTK0jkdsT4/s800/June 5 2010 051.JPG

Awesome car , and sweet barn door in the garage!! I love those.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*looks great*

i have a bagged 04 A6 ive had done for like 2 months ill throw a pic up and so stoked for a fellow c5 owner to get low ....looks awsome bro:beer:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Erik, I cant imagine cutting anyhow. Everything fits in there well now. Maybe Andrew wants me to screw the car up cause I bought the bags from you  jk

here is another pic till I take some proper ones. I need some spacers and im getting that sorted now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice progress Ryan, I love the build. How are those bulkhead unions working?


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice progress Ryan, I love the build. How are those bulkhead unions working?


Hey Will, thanks for sending those out. They came a few days after we spoke but they are sitting on the floor here becasue I am kinda burnt out from rushing to get the car ready for Eurowerks this past weekend. 

Im not DD the car so its ok for now. I plan to get my head unit installed and car cleaned this weekend and then probably next completely redo the trunk and bulkheads. Right now everything is just tossed in there. 

**Side note - For thoese of you that dont know Will, you should. Will is a great guy and super easy to work with. His pricing is more than fair, his service is steller (really, it is!), and hes always been there for me when I had questions. 

On top of that I had a couple leaky bulkheads and no questions asked he sent out 4 more and they got to me in 2 days. No BS about thats my problem or I installed them wrong or anything. :beer:

Thanks Will! Being in the service business myself its truly a pleasure to work with people like yourself. I wish there were more of us. :thumbup:

PS, sorry for haning up on you a few times while I was at work and got busy :laugh:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Andew, you got anthing? Or are you waiting to hear from Bagyard?

Thanks


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Yo dude, It was good chillin with you at EW. I gots a few pics I'll post up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ryan, I will get back to you shortly. Just waiting on some information from BagYard. :thumbup:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

lookin good:beer:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

JHanna79 said:


> Yo dude, It was good chillin with you at EW. I gots a few pics I'll post up.


Hey! It was nice meeting you guys. I will message you before I head out for H20 and we can meet up. 

Thanks for the pics. I didnt get any.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

2slowT said:


> Hey! It was nice meeting you guys. I will message you before I head out for H20 and we can meet up.
> 
> Thanks for the pics. I didnt get any.


Awesome. We'll be over off 13th ave again. Come on by and chill :beer:


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

are you still getting a clunky noise at lower ride heights???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Ryan, the car is looking good! How's the e3 treating you?


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Dangler said:


> are you still getting a clunky noise at lower ride heights???


If you grab the wheel while the car is lifted I get mucho play. I know the tie rod is toasted and can feel all of the play in the upper part. I havent driven much but when I do there does not seem to be any from the pass side. I wil get back to you in about a week after I replace the tie rod. 



[email protected] said:


> Hey Ryan, the car is looking good! How's the e3 treating you?


I have no complaints. I dont have anything to compare it to but I can say that I dont think I would care for the auto pilot based on the limited time I have played with one and I would really not care for the Accuair becasue there is no read out. I know they say you 'dont need' it but I am a visual persona and I 'need' it. Plus you can plug ride height sensors into the E3 system so to me it is the best of both worlds.

I need to get some flow controls from you. It will be easier to set all 3 presets then open it back up. Right now I am running 3/8 line and its not very friendly for slight adj. I do however like 3/8 over 1/4


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

AH Crap!

Sorry for the misinformation on my part, i totally forgot that the upper aluminum hat on your car is enclosed, where mine is open and the strut bushing sits on top of the alum. hat. When i saw the pics installed i saw the cup, and the hats look similar. Sorry again, i didn't think. I now remember Grig85's install and his build. Sucks all the archived threads aren't back yet, i'd link out the threads. 

Either way, these kits aren't 100% bolt it. As you can see Grig and I both had to make modification or ask for things to be re-made. There were no instructions at all, which is dissapointing, luckily im mechanically inclined (as so are you) and had help from Rat4life (Misha) on top of all this, so i was able to figure this out.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

finally got a pic of my car together i gotta get lower in the rear but im on 19x8.5 et 35 215,35 ,19 tire and still rubs like crazy in the front ...... have u done anything to ur fender liners or rolled fenders yet ?


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

****ing dope. Very nicely done, I've always loved those A6's, and adore the RS6 wheels on it! :thumbup:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

sdobbins said:


> ****ing dope. Very nicely done, I've always loved those A6's, and adore the RS6 wheels on it! :thumbup:


Thanks dude, too bad I dont live over in that direction It would be awesome if you could shoot my car. 

What are you driving these days? You had the A8 right? 





JagerPwrd said:


> finally got a pic of my car together i gotta get lower in the rear but im on 19x8.5 et 35 215,35 ,19 tire and still rubs like crazy in the front ...... have u done anything to ur fender liners or rolled fenders yet ?


I am running 19x9 and no I dont rub at all. No the fenders are not rolled and I still have my liners.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

2slowT said:


> What are you driving these days? You had the A8 right?



nah, that was kippen.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Good stuff Ryan. I want to take a closer look at this thing!


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

A4robm said:


> Good stuff Ryan. I want to take a closer look at this thing!


Cool... same for yours and maybe a ride  please. Let me know what works and we can hook up.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

2slowT said:


> Thanks dude, too bad I dont live over in that direction It would be awesome if you could shoot my car.
> 
> What are you driving these days? You had the A8 right?


For sure man! I'll be at H2O and most like Brokedown this year if you'll be there..I'd be happy to set something up!

I'm dailying a B5.5 wagon now, on RS6 19s. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdobbins/4722467134/


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

sdobbins said:


> For sure man! I'll be at H2O and most like Brokedown this year if you'll be there..I'd be happy to set something up!
> 
> I'm dailying a B5.5 wagon now, on RS6 19s.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdobbins/4722467134/


Whore


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

sdobbins said:


> For sure man! I'll be at H2O and most like Brokedown this year if you'll be there..I'd be happy to set something up!
> 
> I'm dailying a B5.5 wagon now, on RS6 19s.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdobbins/4722467134/


 Cool, Ill see you at H2O for sure then. Just officially took the days off at work today and Hanna was nice enough to include me with his group. Thanks Hanna :beer: 

The RS6's arent anything fancy but they sure are a classic and look great on almost anything you put them on... some better than others. They look great on your B5.5 and thats one clean looking car. 

Ive been slacking on the finished build pics and I still need to reorganize the trunk. I will get something up soon.


----------

